# Labs - Shedding



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I was watching a show on the Animal Planet the other day and a groomer was bathing a Yellow Lab. She said Yellow Labs shed terribly, but Blacks and Chocolates do not. I'm not a Lab owner, but my neice has one (a Yellow Lab) and my mother-in-law complains all the time about how much it sheds when she brings it over.

What do all you Lab owners think? Do the Yellows shed more than Blacks or Chocolates? I can't think of a reason why color would be a factor.........it just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bet my lab sheds more than their lab!  If you have a lab in the house, hair is a condiment.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I would bet that this is more of a visual element than truth. They may see more of the yellow hair than the darker colors. I have had all 3 lab colors and they all shed. When we lived in Phoenix you would have thought that visually my yellow shed more in the house and the black shed more in the pool. It was a daily routine to empty the skimmer filter of the pool since it was always full of hair from our black lab. We had the steps in our pool designed to have a the first step shallow and larger than the rest so they would have room to lay in the pool on hot days. Set an umbrella stand hole on that step also for shade. We always seemed to have more black hair in the pool, but then again she spent more time there also. I don't think it makes a bit of difference.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

B.S.!!! ALL Labs shed like the leaves on a tree. I've never found a difference between any color. Some colors do show up more than other colors though.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Haha.. reminds me of a time I knocked on a farmers door to ask permission after a long car ride with my dog resting his head on my shoulder.

Landowner noticed all the dog hair on my shirt (choc lab) and said "you should have got a black one, they dont shed." He was serious, I didn't want to insult him by arguing but thought it was funny.


----------



## Stone Fence (Apr 21, 2009)

All dogs shed. Labs all shed the same. It's just easier to see the yellow hair on dark furniture.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't let my wife see this thread. If she does she will want to buy all new furniture to match the new puppy!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Tim,
what is the sheding like for a Chessie? I also have heard rumors of smell to the coat? True/False?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it has more to do with coat type. 
My yellow shed ALOT more than my blacks. BUT, he also had a MUCH softer less wirey coat. I don't think it has anything to do with coat color, but coat type.
And yes, chessies do get a musty smell to their coat. My buddy doesn't mind it at all. I get chesapeaked each snow goose season. Just can't get that smell out. I think if she was bathed once in a great while, it would take care of alot of the smell.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it has more to do with coat type. 
My yellow shed ALOT more than my blacks. BUT, he also had a MUCH softer less wirey coat. I don't think it has anything to do with coat color, but coat type.
And yes, chessies do get a musty smell to their coat. My buddy doesn't mind it at all. I get chesapeaked each snow goose season. Just can't get that smell out. I think if she was bathed once in a great while, it would take care of alot of the smell.


----------

